# Suggested Readings for Suicide Survivors



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

*Suggested Readings for Suicide Survivors*
by Therese Borchard, _Beyond  Blue_ 
Thursday August 4, 2011

Since many of you _Beyond  Blue_ readers, have lost a loved one to suicide, and since a few people in my  community have taken their lives this summer, I thought I would publish a  thorough list of resources compiled by Dan Fields and the Samaritans. You can find them at samaritanshope.org.

In addition to plenty of reading material, he lists three of the best  websites for survivors of suicide loss:


Surviving Suicide Loss, American Foundation for Suicide  Prevention 
Suicide Loss Survivors, American Association of  Suicidology 
Parents of  Suicides and Friends & Families of Suicides 

One of my additions is the Why  Suicide? blog by Eric Marcus, whom I interviewed a while back on _Beyond Blue_.

Here is his list of books:


_Aftershock: Help, Hope, and Healing in  the Wake of Suicide_ by David Cox and Candy Arrington (B&H  Publishing Group, 2003) 
_After Suicide: A Ray of Hope for Those Left Behind_ by  Eleanora Betsy Ross (Da Capo Press, 2002) 
_After Suicide Loss: Coping with Your Grief_ by Bob Baugher and Jack Jordan  (2009) 
_Dying to Be Free: A Healing Guide for Families after a  Suicide_ by Beverly Cobain and Jean Larch (Hazelden Publishing,  2006) 
_The Empty Chair: The Journey of Grief after Suicide_ by  Beryl S. Glover (In-Sight Books, 2000) 
_Getting Back to Life When Grief Won’t Heal_ by Phyllis  Kosminsky (McGraw-Hill, 2007) 
_Healing after the Suicide of a Loved One_ by Ann Smolin and  John Guinan (Fireside, 1993) 
_In the Wake of Suicide: Stories of the People Left Behind_  by Victoria Alexander (Jossey-Bass, 1998) 
_A Long-Shadowed Grief: Suicide and Its Aftermath_ by Harold  Ivan Smith (Cowley Publications, 2007) 
_The Mourning Handbook_ by Helen Fitzgerald (Fireside,  1995) 
_My Son, My Son: A Guide to Healing after Death, Loss, or  Suicide_ by Iris Bolton (Bolton Press, 2001) 
_Myths about Suicide_ by Thomas Joiner (Harvard University  Press, 2010) 
_Night Falls Fast: Understanding Suicide_ by Kay Redfield Jamison (Vintage Books, 2000) 
_No Time to Say Goodbye: Surviving the Suicide of a Loved  One_ by Carla Fine (Broadway Books, 2000) 
_November of the Soul: The Enigma of Suicide_ by George Howe  Colt (Scribner, 2006; includes a 100-page section on survivors) 
_Reaching Out after Suicide: What’s Helpful and What’s Not_ by Linda H. Kilburn (KP Associates, 2008)  
_Rocky Roads: The Journeys of Families  through Suicide Grief_ by Michelle Linn-Gust (Chellehead Works,  2010) 
_Seeking Hope: Stories of the Suicide Bereaved_, edited by  Michelle Linn-Gust and Julie Cerel (Chellehead Works, 2011) 
_Silent Grief: Living in the Wake of Suicide_ (revised  edition) by Christopher Lukas and Henry M. Seiden (Jessica Kingsley Publishers,  2007) 
_A Special Scar: The Experiences of People Bereaved by  Suicide_ by Alison Wertheimer (Brunner-Routledge, 2001) 
_Suicide Survivors: A Guide for Those Left Behind_ by Adina  Wrobleski (Afterwords, 2002) 
_Suicide Survivors’ Handbook: A Guide for the Bereaved and Those Who  Wish to Help Them_ by Trudy Carlson (Benline Press, 2000) 
_Those They Left Behind: Interviews, Stories, Essays, and Poems by  Survivors of Suicide_ by Karen Mueller Bryson (Lulu.com, 2006) 
_Time Unfinished: Loss, Grief, and Healing_ by Sandie  Rotberg (AuthorHouse, 2008; poetry collection by a survivor) 
_Touched by Suicide: Hope and Healing after Loss_ by Michael  F. Myers and Carla Fine (Gotham, 2006) 
_Understanding Your Suicide Grief: Ten Essential Touchstones for  Finding Hope and Healing Your Heart_ by Alan D. Wolfelt (Companion  Press, 2009) 
_Why Suicide? Questions and Answers about Suicide, Suicide  Prevention, and Coping with the Suicide of Someone You Know_ (revised  edition) by Eric Marcus (HarperOne, 2010)


----------

